# I need some input on a small concrete repair please.....



## Richiebro73 (Oct 14, 2011)

They are staining the concrete so perfection in this repair is essential. The electrician cut a 2" trench 6' long to run power to an island in the kitchen. Only 2-3 feet will be showing since the cabinets will cover it. What's the best product for this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Good luck with that.


----------



## rshad28 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Richiebro73,

When you're asking about the product, which product are your referring to?
The cover over the concrete dug-out for the conduit? or the exposed conduit wiring?


-
Rashaad
Know More Research
Researcher / Tech
204-227-0394
--


----------



## Richiebro73 (Oct 14, 2011)

The best product to fill in the trench, concrete. What's there has the fibers in it, not sure what it's called. It's a simple fix with the right product for sure, there are dozens of different patching products I just want to use the right one.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It appears that he is asking for a repair mortar that will both work as a wearing surface and match close enough not to be detected through an acid stain finish.


----------



## Richiebro73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> It appears that he is asking for a repair mortar that will both work as a wearing surface and match close enough not to be detected through an acid stain finish.


That's it!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And like I said, good luck with that.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Fill it in although nothing is going to keep it from cracking (and continuing out the other side) or changing elevation. 
Too small of a saw cut to drill in steel dowels. Structural integrerity of your concrete is history.
Tile over it and the crack will telegraph through the tile. 
Sheet vinal would be a viable option.


> perfection in this repair is essential.


 Perfection is a pipe dream.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

That will NEVER match close to the original concrete, and I have a feeling will stand out like a sore thumb when cover with stain. The only possible solution is to patch it, then go over with a micro topping. The electrician should have known better, and that wire should have been ran though a core drilled hole through the floor.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Make it a decorative control joint - your thinking in the wrong direction.

Although, I'm quite confident I could match a patch pretty well as I've been down this road a few times.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

From what I can see, that floor probably wouldn't have stained well before the trench was cut-out. Now that the trench has been cut-out and needs to be patched, it's not gong to blend in, period. Helen Keller would be able to see exactly wear it exists. My vote would be to choose another material, like tile, to finish the floor in. Or, as stated above, use you're creativity and purposely use the patch for an accent of some sort.

But, whatever you do, make it clear to the HO that the patch will NEVER match the rest of the stained floor.......


----------



## DManchester (Apr 20, 2012)

*Patch*

I agree that the patch will never match, you might get the concrete to look close, but will not accept the stain the same as the slab. As stated , try and find a material to treat it as an accent or detail. Check out
concretenetwork.com

Hope it helps and good luck!

Dave Manchester

Stonecaststudios.com


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

All comments are true...won't match.

However your solution is to repair the trench with non shrink grout then overlay the entire surface before staining. Crack repair kit over this would help also prior to overlay. All tricky for non experienced but not too bad for those who know how...

I also agree that staining would have looked like ca-ca over existing concrete.

http://buyrhino.com/ready-mix-resurfacer.html

Staining is a tricky business at best. If there is glue present even though it has been removed it will still stand out like a sore thumb. Anything and I mean anything that has been spilled like paint, etc that has been removed will show up.

Resurfacing will eliminate this issue.

Hope this helps.

Steve:thumbup:


----------



## Richiebro73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks to all for your input, the owners knew it would never match. One gentleman here said accent it, well that's what I'm doing! I will post after pics.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

the old Victorian theory, turn a mistake into a feature.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

BTW almost no one acid stains any more...it's too messy and the results are very unpredictable....I can think of 3 different acid stain substitutes that could cover that so that you almost wouldn't see the variation in different substrates. None of these would do anything for future cracking, settling/ledging but they would do the trick aesthetically.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I got it.

Are they religious at all, cut a trench in the other direction and make a cross, then stain it different color.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Call the stain manufacturer and see if they can make some suggestions. We just had an issue with a sidewalk and the Scofield guy Bill talked to was spot on with his suggestions.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

lukachuki said:


> BTW almost no one acid stains any more...it's too messy and the results are very unpredictable....I can think of 3 different acid stain substitutes that could cover that so that you almost wouldn't see the variation in different substrates. None of these would do anything for future cracking, settling/ledging but they would do the trick aesthetically.


I don't know, I've tried the water-based/water/bourne stains in the past, and don't really care for the results to be quite honest. Very little variation in depth in color in my experiences, and it seems the acid holds up better to wear as it seems to penetrate deeper.

I almost stopped acid-staining all together, as my wife's "female DR." said that it could certainly be having adverse on our reproductive attempts, believe it or not. After popping out 2 kids in 2 years, I find myself acid staining alot more than usual now...........


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

jomama said:


> I don't know, I've tried the water-based/water/bourne stains in the past, and don't really care for the results to be quite honest. Very little variation in depth in color in my experiences, and it seems the acid holds up better to wear as it seems to penetrate deeper.
> 
> I almost stopped acid-staining all together, as my wife's "female DR." said that it could certainly be having adverse on our reproductive attempts, believe it or not. After popping out 2 kids in 2 years, I find myself acid staining alot more than usual now...........


I know what you are saying. Acid stain when it works properly creates a super interesting floor and it is difficult to reproduce in a water based or acrylic stain, but having said that a customers expectations can be prepared in such a way that it does not matter. It should also be pointed out, though, that there are other methods that create the look better without all the mess and hassle. 

Take epoxy for example, tenacious bond, easy application and beautiful acid like look. 





























I'm sure you know this as well, but acid, or soy, or water base techniques are all covered by sealer and as such it is the quality of the sealer that makes the difference as far as long term wear.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

AmeliaP said:


> Call the stain manufacturer and see if they can make some suggestions. We just had an issue with a sidewalk and the Scofield guy Bill talked to was spot on with his suggestions.


Scofield is an excellent company


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

lukachuki said:


> Scofield is an excellent company


Although I rarely use Scofield products much, as our main supplier switched brands again, I'd tend to agree. I have the phone number of the sales rep for my locale in my phone, and he's been extremely helpful with any questions & issues in the past. I mostly opt for Butterfield products mow in this area, as they're cheaper, get far better coverage due to the ability that they can be cut 50/50 with water and most importantly, our local supplier now carries their material. From what I'm told and have observed, they offer the same products for the most part, as Butterfield was founded by a family member/partner that left Scofield and started their own company.........


----------

